# Caldera DR-DOS question



## Shawnblan (Mar 9, 2008)

I burnt a CD with a Linux iso image, however when I try to boot to the CD I get this message "Starting Caldera DR-DOS" then I am taken to an A:\... I cannot boot to the image. May someone help me boot to this Linux image so I could install it? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## d25436 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am Getting the same error while trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1.
It could be the way the disk is burnt. WIll get back to you if i find a solution


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Shawnblan Welcome to TSF!!

What linux distro did u burn to a cd? I might try to burn the livecd again at a slower speed and see what happens.

Cheers!


----------



## d25436 (Jul 29, 2008)

In my case it was the fact that i was burning the .iso file as a bootable disk. Try burning it as a an* image disk*


----------

